# Blackberry Torch vs Iphone4



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

It's upgrade time on the business lines and the current two choices are to either stick with a Blackberry and upgrade to the Torch, or try the Iphone4.

The Blackberry has been brilliant as a business tool as the push technology means you get your email updated instantly, but it is lacking in the apps dept. I've read some good/bad reviews on the Iphone4 but wanted to ask those of you who've lived with one for a few months now what the good/bad points are.

If there's anything else out there that fits the bill then please suggest an alternative, I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks in advance. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

It depends what you want to use the apps for I guess. My wife has an iPhone 4 and I am still on a Blackberry 9000 with a view to upgrading to the Torch eventually. There are some apps I use on the Bberry that work MUCH better on the iPhone (sky TV, Shazam, etc) plus, for me, there is the added advantage of being able to use BBC iPlayer too, but I think the push email and the keypad has the edge for business use. If I am not doing what I'm doing now come upgrade time, I'll consider the iPhone. Have you thought about any Android based phones?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been told the new Samsung has most of the features of the Iphone4, but without the problems. What's the Iphone like to live with as a business tool?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

A mate of mine junked his iPhone 3Gs in favour of a Samsung phone which looks virtually identical and, according to him, does everything his iPhone did but "better".

I've not used her iPhone and she doesn't use it for business either - there's lots of fun stuff on it that I can't get on my Blackberry and some apps I used before I upgraded mine to OS5 now won't work (Sky is the biggie as it was great to record stuff if I wasn't at home, although if I switch to Virgin that won't be a problem anyway). I don't like the touch screen keypad after using the qwerty on the BB, but I guess you'd get used to it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

MS Exchange and (what we use) Google Mail do push for the iphone. Even then you can set it to collect email every 5 mins so I fail to see the need for push.

I just get a gmail account to collect my emails from my private and work one together and then push to my iphone.

So basically I just connect my iphone to 1 gmail account and I'm done.

I also use the sky sports app plugged into the TV so for me it's by far the only option. Several at work went from a BBerry to iphone4 and say its wayyyy better, although wasn't the new bberry.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've started using my iPhone with work and its actually been OK, push email works fine etc.

Personally its not the hardware (obviously) but the App Store that makes the iPhone which none of the other can compete with as Developers will look at the App Store first because its where the biggest market is for most of them i.e. SkyMobile TV etc.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally I'd go android but if its a toss up between the two then iphone every time, have you read any reviews of the torch its far from spectacular.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

throw in the HTC range


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. :thumb:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I kept my Nokia N95 for 4 years, upgrading to new phones yearly and going back to the Nokia because I couldn't find a phone that I liked. I then bought an iPhone. It's brilliant. Won't be purchasing anything other than iPhones now providing Apple keeps making them !


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I love my iPhone for personal use. I could have had another for work but I needed better battery life so opted for the Torch

It seems sluggish compared to the iphone but the most frustrating thing is it needs a complete reset i.e. battery out every few days otherwise it stops receiving all messages! The side button only works when it wants to. The camera is shockingly poor (even compared to the apple camera!). The touchscreen isn't great and web browsing is awful compared to the iPhone

Can you tell I'm not a fan of the Torch  Hopefully I will be able to send it back


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i love my bb9700 but that"torch" looks to be a shocker.was the torch actually aimed at being competition for the iphone 4 ? i would imagine a fairer fight would be htc desire vs iphone 4 myself.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

We have both in our household. 

I have the iPhone my wife the Blackberry Torch. She prefers the keyboard for email and text's, I prefer the iPhone for it's intuitive UI and thousands of Apps.

The Torch is certainly not a bad business phone but in the same light it isn't spectacular. I find the new Blackberry OS nice and functional but it's not as intuitive as iOS 4.

How about a HTC Desire?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I have a berry but to be honest there's nothing that can come close to the iPhone right now.

It's easy of use and simplistic set-up/interface makes it a winner. 

The email side of things, imo Bberry will always be best but for 99% of stuff there's no phone does it better than the iPhone.

Like I said i'm a blackberry user but you have to appreciate the iPhone.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

gally said:


> I have a berry but to be honest there's nothing that can come close to the iPhone right now.
> 
> It's easy of use and simplistic set-up/interface makes it a winner.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with all of that.

On paper, the iphone can't do much/anything that other phones out there do, but it does everything so smoothy, effortlessly and just makes sense, its very hard to explain just how good the interface is and the sheer level of intuitiveness (sp?) in the iphone. A workmate let me play on his desire HD and yes its all very flash, but it just doesn't flow like an iphone. To this day I still find new bits and bobs that are so minute, but just make complete sense, its the best electronic device I have ever bought.

For e-mail the blackberry is the way to go, it really is.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its a hard one..

I went from an Iphone 3G to a Blackberry bold 9700 took a bit of getting used to the apps were really lacking but as i was using it as a business phone and personal it was fine and done the job perfectly battery was great lasted days with wifi, Bluetooth & 3G on 24/7.

Got the new ip4 when it came out and yeh visually its fecking stunning the screen is out of this world the apps awesome but...

Battery life is seriously poor with Wifi, Bluetotoh and 3G on 24/7, texting is annoying getting, seems to not respond to to commands properly when texting, also predictive text is bloody annoying this can happen when doing SMS or Emails i start to get frustrated after a while lol. 

Would i go back to a Blackberry? Yes if i could, the Apps and quality camera is the only let down on the BB and BB6 looks pretty tidy.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

G


Fiestamk5 said:


> I love my iPhone for personal use. I could have had another for work but I needed better battery life so opted for the Torch
> 
> It seems sluggish compared to the iphone but the most frustrating thing is it needs a complete reset i.e. battery out every few days otherwise it stops receiving all messages! The side button only works when it wants to. The camera is shockingly poor (even compared to the apple camera!). The touchscreen isn't great and web browsing is awful compared to the iPhone
> 
> Can you tell I'm not a fan of the Torch  Hopefully I will be able to send it back


All blackberries need a battery pull and often


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks guys,

The general consensus is to go with the iPhone4.

Just out of interest, is the 4 better than the 3Gs, I remember there were issues with the signal strength due to the odd position of the antenna, any other issues?

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Simple answer yes.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Guy i work with has had every generation of iPhone to date and said that the 4 is a marked step on from everything else before it.

I must admit, i'm a HTC man at present and cant rate their products highly enough but from what i have seen of the iPhone4 it is a very good piece of kit


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I would still go android alex but if uts between those two above then its not a choice that needs thinking about!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> G
> 
> All blackberries need a battery pull and often


mine must be broke then because i have never pulled the battery since getting it  did they ever fixed the dropped signal if you hold the iphone wrong with a firmware update ??


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

HTC all day mate,iv had iphones and used to love them till i went HTC


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im in exactly the same boat, except my choice is between the iphone4 and the BB Bold, as said before did they ever fix the signal problem with iphone4?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

alex12 said:


> Im in exactly the same boat, except my choice is between the iphone4 and the BB Bold, as said before did they ever fix the signal problem with iphone4?


no they didnt, they gave you a case adjusted how the phone displays the signal and thats it. i've no problem with the signal even before the update they brought out i had a case on the phone from day 1


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Samsung galaxy s...

The phone is awesome, I too have had iphone 3+4 SE xperia etc and the samsung not only uses circa 30% of its battery a day it also has all the features and more compared to the iphone and htc etc.

well made too.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I have had an iPhone 3gs and part of my job in work I setup all our work phones which are blackberry torches an iPhone 4's so I use them daily.

I personally have an HTC Desire and I would prefer the desire everytime without a doubt, I would definately recommend going to your local phone shop and trying out the Desire, they are such well built phone, the google OS is simply fantastic. It can do everything an iPhone can do and more and I find it quicker too.

Clarke


----------

